# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Stupcat: Si rrihet gruaja!

## Lioness

Stujpcat jane humoriste kosovare.  Videoja me poshte eshte nje nga skecet e tyre:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=HpbdWaYgV_8 

Qysh rrehet gruja, mecka e thiut!

Eshte "humor" i rende.  Nga njera ane nuk e imagjinoj dot se si mund te behet "humor" me dhunen ndaj femrave (apo dhunen shtepiake), nga ana tjeter, kane marre guximin te vene ne pah kete dukuri te dhimbshme, pjese e realitetit shqiptar (dhe kudo.)  

Skeci nuk me beri per te qeshur, perkundrazi, por kur lexova disa nga komentet ne youtube, fakti qe disa individe u "gajasen" eshte me shqetesues.  Nje psh, thoshte se s'i zihet bese gruas, e kush i ze bese eshte serb.  Injoranca s'ka kufi.  

A kalon ky skec kufirin e humorit?  Cfare tregon per shoqerine tone?

----------


## Baptist

Hahahahhahahahaa
Po ata jane Stupcat moi
Ata kan dummy grotesque humor hahahaha
Ai qe i merr seriozisht budallaqet e tyre nuk eshte as vet normal hahahah

Perkundrazi une mendoj se ky negacion i negacionit ekstrem eshte metoda me e mire e edukimit per shqiptar aq sa te menduarit e shikuesit te arije ne absurdin e fenomenit; qe t'i duket vetja me budalla se keta vetem nese i ka shkuar mendja ndonjehre dhe jo ta kete rrahur vertete gruan.

Se ne fund e shohin nenen e tyre ... dhe nuk do koment!
Ky eshte humor grotesk deri ne fund, por jep porosi edukative atij qe ka tru por jo edhe larove qe ke pare atje te komentet ahahahahha

----------


## Lioness

Tani me te vertete e ke qe po qesh ti?  

Edhe Markezi i Sadizmit do kishte zili "groteskun" e ketij skeci.  

Nuk eshte ceshtja tek humori, problemi i dhunes ndaj femrave eshte kudo.  Por vetem shqiptaret mund te bejne nje skec te tille.  Ose jemi teper te emancipuar si shoqeri, qe mund te bejme humor me plaget e saj, ose ose ....

----------


## Baptist

nuk di c'te them te retarduarit, ngelin te retarduar, se e kane me te lindur.  :buzeqeshje: 
kur ta kesh shikuar (kuptohet nese ke forcen) per dy tri here, dhe te treten ta kesh vene veten ne poziten e mshkullit qe e sheh ate idiotizem te papare dhe te padegjuar, do ta kuptosh ku e pata fjalen.

Me fal por une kam pare nje skec te ngjashem edhe nga te huajt pra shume vitesh, ne mos gabofsha ka qene nga Monthy Python dhe nuk me duket ku ta di se cfare risie. 

Sepse humori e satira ne kete rast bie mbi ato mushkat qe rrahin grate e tyre (nga idiotesia) per hire te nje "adeti" turk qe nuk ka kurrfare kuptimi as sot as atehere kur na e imponuan si kulture. Dhe qellimi i ketij skeci eshte ta banalizoje deri ne ekstrem ate. Por ka edhe retarde qe e kuptojne si te mbare kete pune, hahahaha...

----------


## drity

çudi e madhe Liones, para ca kohesh jemi ndeshur perballe nje rasti te ngjashem, kur u postua ne forum ajo lista "Je Shqiptar kur:". Ne ate rast e kuptove fort mire humorin e holle qe perdorte autori, por ne kete ketu nuk munde.

----------


## Zemrushja

E nese pyet Shqiptaret luaneshe qe a jane dakort qe femra te dhunohet? Edhe me intelektuali ne Shqiperi do te thoshte se nje shkelm noiher e kane hallall.. 

 :djall me brire:

----------


## murik

Arabet kane nje shprehje qe thote:

"rrihe gruan edhe kur vete nuk e di arsyen pse po e rreh,sepse ajo e di arsyen"

Kjo shprehje nuk besoj te kete lindur ne kohen e lulezimit te kultures arabe,ne Andaluzine e filozofeve arabe ku edhe nxenes te krishtere vinin nga Franca e gjetke te mesonin filozofi,matematike e shkenca te tjera.Por do te kete lindur me vone,ne kohen e lindjes se rrymave obskurantiste te cilat edhe sot i japin nje imazh negativ islamit me interpretimet e tyre injorante.Per te kuptuar se per c'fare po flas hidhini nje sy librave historike qe flasin per ate periudhe dhe rolin e gruas ne shoqerine myslimano-arabe.Ndryshimi eshte shokues me perceptimin qe i behet sot gruas ne shume vende qe pretendojne se jane islamike.

----------


## Baptist

> E nese pyet Shqiptaret luaneshe qe a jane dakort qe femra te dhunohet? Edhe me intelektuali ne Shqiperi do te thoshte se nje shkelm noiher e kane hallall..


Zemrushe une jam rritur ne tradite tipike shqiptare bile nga ato me tipiket, as ne familjen e gjere nuk kam degjuar se dikush ka rrahur gruan (mbase i kan rrahur ne qetesi?), por per familjen time te garantoj me jete se une prinderit e mi nuk i kam degjuar as te perlahen ndonjehere ne jete mes vete, (ok ky mund te jte perjashtim) por edhe ne rast te ndonje mospajtimi ata me pare heshtnin se te ngritnin zerin kunder njeri tijetrit. (Por edhe keto kan qene teper te rralla).

Andaj mua personlisht kur i shoh keto gjera nuk ka mundesi ti perceptoj si te mundshme ne praktike! 
Dhe idiotesia e paraqitur ne ate skec ne mua zgjon efektin e absurdit te fantazise se nje te pamundure, nje mundesie jashtzakonisht improbabile, sado qe une kam te degjuara ngjarje te tilla, une ato nuk i kam pare kurre ne jete.

Prandaj edhe thenia se femra ndonjehere mund ta kete hallall ndonje shkelm, per mua eshte absolutisht e papranueshme si qendrim apo si forme e te menduarit.

Une ne asnje menyre nuk e kam te qarte se si kla mundesi dikush te thote: ashtu duhet! Athua kaq qyqar ndihet nje mashkull perballe nje femre?!!

----------


## ildushja

Une si femer nuk ofendoem nga humori pasi po ta marrim ashtu c'do barcalete te nastradinit me Shqiptare na ofendon ne si komb, amani mo na hapni barkun me kshu temash, s'dini nga ti bini fyellit e te ndizni fitila kot.

----------


## Lioness

> çudi e madhe Liones, para ca kohesh jemi ndeshur perballe nje rasti te ngjashem, kur u postua ne forum ajo lista "Je Shqiptar kur:". Ne ate rast e kuptove fort mire humorin e holle qe perdorte autori, por ne kete ketu nuk munde.


Nqs ti krahason "humor te tille":




> Je 30 vjeç dhe ta rregullon krevatin mamaja.
> 
> Ke të paktën një të afërm me të cilin familja jote nuk flet.


me dukurine ne fjale, atehere pune per ty, s'perdorim te njejten peshore.

Ildushe, dhuna domestike nuk eshte fenomen shqiptar, perkundrazi eshte global.  Fitilat nuk i ndez une, se kane marre flake me kohe.  (Spanja, psh, ka % me te madhe te dhunes domestike ne BE, pothuajse 30%.)  Ne Shqiperi, nuk besoj se ka statistika te besueshme per kete fenomen. 
Nuk e hapa temes per te "ofenduar kombin tim", perkundrazi.  Pyetja ime eshte a behet humor me kete ceshtje.  Tani sipas Baptist, psh, ky skec ka vlera mesimdhenie (per mungese te ndonje fjale tjetre.)  Per disa te tjere (si ata "retard" qe permend Baptist) as nuk u ben pershtypje fare.

----------


## ildushja

> Nqs ti krahason "humor te tille":
> 
> 
> 
> me dukurine ne fjale, atehere pune per ty, s'perdorim te njejten peshore.
> 
> Ildushe, dhuna domestike nuk eshte fenomen shqiptar, perkundrazi eshte global.  Fitilat nuk i ndez une, se kane marre flake me kohe.  (Spanja, psh, ka % me te madhe te dhunes domestike ne BE, pothuajse 30%.)  Ne Shqiperi, nuk besoj se ka statistika te besueshme per kete fenomen. 
> Nuk e hapa temes per te "ofenduar kombin tim", perkundrazi.  Pyetja ime eshte a behet humor me kete ceshtje.  Tani sipas Baptist, psh, ky skec ka vlera mesimdhenie (per mungese te ndonje fjale tjetre.)  Per disa te tjere (si ata "retard" qe permend Baptist) as nuk u ben pershtypje fare.


Lioness nese kerkon te hapesh teme per dhunen ndaj femrave hape mevec, s'ke pse te lidhesh humorin me dhunen. Vertet humori mbase ka treguar skena te nje femre duke u abuzuar, por humori tregon c'do aspekt te jetes, tall gjerat me elementare duke filluar nga rraca, feja, seksi, etj etj...

Keshtuqe e dashur nese do hapesh teme duke treguar sa qenke ofenduar ti nga humori atehere mbeshtete deri ne fund, une te solla nje krahasim me ate te kombit, ti thua nuk hap temen per te ofenduar kombin tend, nuk e kisha aty fjalen une, lexoje dhe nje here.

Prandaj shume here nuk degjoemi ne femrat se jane te ralla femrat qe marrin hapin e duhur dhe thone fjalen e mencur ne moment te caktuar, te tjerat rrin lefin tere diten. 

Mjaft se lat nam, un femer jam, shume pro femrave jam, si femra me tru nuk ka, po ama jan te ralla... dhe te tjerat nuk din ti piketojne gjerat, thjesht fare!

----------


## drity

Liones,

jo, nuk mora asnje linje te veçante per ta krahasuar, por teresine e postimit me teresine e videos.

por meqe kerkon linja te veçanta, ja ku e ke nje




> Kërkon t'i bësh varrin më të aftit, në vend që ta marrësh si shembull. Si të gjithë ballkanasit e tjerë në fund të fundit.

----------


## Nolird

hahahaha sa kom qesh kta grat i ken rreh si ne KUNG FU  :pa dhembe:

----------


## Lioness

> si femra me tru nuk ka, po ama jan te ralla...


Mendim per femren nga nje femer?!

Nejse ildushe, une s'i marr kurre personalisht bisedat virtuale qe vene ne pah mungesen time apo te te tjerave/te tjereve te pikatores, thjesht fare.  Bile sic jam shprehur gjithmone, jane pjese e pashmagshme e englendisjes virtuale.  




> Kërkon t'i bësh varrin më të aftit, në vend që ta marrësh si shembull.


17 vjete periudhe tranzicioni, a nuk eshte nje shembull/ane i ketij konstatimi?

PS: Po dalim pak si nga tema, po deshe e debatojme ne temen ne fjale  :shkelje syri: .

----------


## Baptist

> hahahaha sa kom qesh kta grat i ken rreh si ne KUNG FU


Hahahaha sa kam qesh me koete koment, -ja ky eshte koment qe is shkon titullit te temes. Me besoni se aty nuk mungon humori, sado groteske qe mund t'i duket femres nje gje e tille.

Por une vertete mendoj se sado i retarduar qoft nje mashkull qe e sheh ate skec deri ne fund, nuk do mund te qendroje i paanshem kur e sheh se ia ka bere nenen si Mumie po ky veprim banal qe i ha mendja tia beje nenes se femijeve te vet!

Prandaj edhe nje here po rekapituloj se ne kete klip nuk ka absolutisht asgje destruktive, perkundrazi...

----------


## drity

> PS: Po dalim pak si nga tema, po deshe e debatojme ne temen ne fjale .


konstatim i sakte, per daljen nga tema dmth. Dak. per oferten, por pas nja tre javesh, pasi marr pushim nga FFSHja per te vizituar Vloren, ato çka jane perreth me i'llaf.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ildushja

> Mendim per femren nga nje femer?!
> 
> Nejse ildushe, une s'i marr kurre personalisht bisedat virtuale qe vene ne pah mungesen time apo te te tjerave/te tjereve te pikatores, thjesht fare.  Bile sic jam shprehur gjithmone, jane pjese e pashmagshme e englendisjes virtuale.


Pikerisht, jane femrat si ty qe na cojne nga dy hapa pas si femra. Feministet e tmerrshme qe bejn vuuu te madhe asgje, dhe ne vendin e gabuar. Femra e mencur e merr c'do hap duke menduar, juve na rrini na kakarisni ketu e aty per gjera snetimentale dhe gjera qe ju kan ofenduar ju gjate dites si femra, aman o Lioness nuk mund te vazhdojme te tregojme veten me shkthatesi qe vetem ankesa duhet te bejme???

Nejse ti ke pikpamjen tende, une timen, gjithsesi kjo eshte tema e gabuar per te diskutuar keto gjera pasi tema ishte mbi humorin dhe jo mbi feminizmin.

----------


## Lioness

> konstatim i sakte, per daljen nga tema dmth. Dak. per oferten, por pas nja tre javesh, pasi marr pushim nga FFSHja per te vizituar Vloren, ato çka jane perreth me i'llaf.


Lol, pas nja dy muajsh se jam per ne Vlore per vete  :ngerdheshje: .  Vec mos u takofshim se rere e kripe e humor vlonjat kam per te te dhene me pikatore  :pa dhembe:  .

Ildushe, englendisje te mbare.

----------


## drity

> Vec mos u takofshim


sorry, jam i zon  :pa dhembe:

----------


## conman

> E nese pyet Shqiptaret luaneshe qe a jane dakort qe femra te dhunohet? Edhe me intelektuali ne Shqiperi do te thoshte se nje shkelm noiher e kane hallall..


Sbesoj se inteligjenca eshte tregues i kultures qe karakterizon nje njeri.

----------

